# Can hatchling scorpions survive without their mother?



## geoff200 (Aug 2, 2015)

I have had a hatch of baby spinigerus. The mother has abandoned the hatchlings and I removed them to avoid them being eaten by the male. With hindsight I wish I had moved the gravid female, but did not spot she was close.

I have the hatchlings in a small pot. A couple look like miniature scorpions, the rest look like a solid mass of bodies stuck together.

Does anyone know if they can develope on their own without the mothers care.

I know that they normally crawl onto the mothers back. Does she free each one as they hatch and place them there?

Regards Geoff


----------



## pannaking22 (Aug 3, 2015)

I think you can keep them even if they've fallen off of mom's back. I remember reading something about this not too long ago. If they are put in a humid container I think they'll be fine. I'll look around for the thread that had the info in the morning and post it here for you. If you out mom with them though they may just crawl back on her back again


----------



## geoff200 (Aug 4, 2015)

I may try placing them on her back then.

When do they start feeding?


----------



## dementedlullaby (Aug 4, 2015)

http://www.allscorpionarchives.com/t14-how-to-incubate-1-instar-scorpling

You can give that a try I suppose.


----------



## geoff200 (Aug 4, 2015)

She wouldn't accept them on her back, so they are in a humid container. Most are undeveloped white blobs. Some are under developed but moving.

This is a desert species, perhaps they will die if its too humid.


----------



## dementedlullaby (Aug 4, 2015)

http://www.allscorpionarchives.com/t60-rescuing-abandoned-desert-scorpion-babies#71

I'm not super well versed in scorps but this seems like it works for arid species as well .


----------



## REvan342 (Aug 4, 2015)

Baby scorps tend not to survive if isolated from the mother immaturely.


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 5, 2015)

REvan342 said:


> Baby scorps tend not to survive if isolated from the mother immaturely.


My experience also, I have had a few that survived under the same circumstance but don't get your hopes up about it.  I tried several things, moist towel, scorp cadaver, nothing like a real mom for these guys.


----------



## geoff200 (Aug 7, 2015)

None have died yet but I would not say they are doing great either - some have developed a bit, some even look like miniature scorpions, the rest just look embrionic.


----------



## Marilyn E Mcdonald (Nov 18, 2018)

Any updates on if babies can survive without mom? 
We got our first scorpion last year and woke up to surprise babies but now she doesn't want them on her and I'm worried she will eat them.
Suggestions please???....


----------



## Sandland (Nov 20, 2018)

I have raised P. Emp babies on their own and seemed like half would survive but had to dice up crickets into almost jelly and feed them almost every day and remove the old food after a few hours to keep it from molding, I kept them all in the same container until they molted a few times. I admit it has been many years since I have bred scorps and back then the babies were hard to get rid of when adults sold for five dollars so I did not try experimenting or raising in separate containers


----------

